# Going to NAILE!!!



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I just entered my Boer buckling PFS1 Got A Tiger In My Tank, in the 6-9 month old Open Boer show. This is my first time going to NAILE, I am so excited!!! :leap: Is anyone else going?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fun knock em dead & keep us posted!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't forget pictures! :leap:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well be watching not exhibiting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting...sounds fun... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Woohoo! Knock their socks off and bring home a blue! And maybe one of them fancy rosettes. :laugh:
Good luck!
I'm unfortunately not going, go too much to do here. :/


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope to go, i went two years ago but just to watch. It's a super good time!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish we could go, my son wants to show our new buck sooo bad, but this year won't work for us. I hope you have a WONDERFUL time! If I could get away I'd come just to cheer you on <and get some pics too!>, but we'll see. I'm only about an hour southeast of the fairgrounds, so it's possible, I've been wanting to go to a big show like this


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wish I could! Maybe next year I can go with livestock judging, or even just to watch would be fine too. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Only 2 weeks till I head out to the N.A.I.L.E.! 
Do all the different breeds have the "Herdsman Award" or is it just the Boers? The way I read it, its basically a stall decorating contest.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Good luck!! Definitely don't forget pictures


----------

